# Hello!



## mojo_cat (Mar 9, 2021)

My name is Taylor and I am the caretaker of a feral cat named Gulliver! I have been befriending him for a while, science August 2020. I have lots of experience working with cats. I have volunteered at many cat adoption places and even have done cat rehabilitation around neighborhood. I hope to be a pet groomer soon to expand my experience!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

hi welcome to you and gilliver! he's so cute!
what breed is he? do you know?


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Welcome! Gulliver is adorable!


----------



## mojo_cat (Mar 9, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> hi welcome to you and gilliver! he's so cute!
> what breed is he? do you know?


I'm pretty sure he is a European shorthair. I have never done a DNA test with him but he shares the same characteristics. He could also have some Arabian or Egyptian Mau in him....


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Well he's still super cute!


----------



## mojo_cat (Mar 9, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Well he's still super cute!


Thank you!!  I think hes cute too ; )


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Welcome to you and Gulliver! Thank you for all you’ve done for cats. Hope to see you around!


----------

